# thinking of dog walking.



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

heya all im thinking of doing some dog walking in my local area and i was wondering what i would have to do to get into it. 
i have looked and there is only 1 dog walker where i am but i have no idea on what i would need to do.
would i need insurance?

if anyone could help that would be great.


----------

